# Kein Zutritt zu Wild West New Frontier



## steffi67 (7. März 2020)

Hallo,
ich spiele seit etlichen Jahren Wild West New Frontier.
Seid ein paar Tagen komme ich an meinem Pc nicht mehr in das mit Fb verbundene Spiel. 
Ich denke es hängt mit dem FB Passwortwechsel zusammen.
Auf dem Läppi und am Handy komme ich auf diese Farm..nur auf dem Pc nicht.
Jemand eine Idee?

Installiert ist das neueste Win10


gruss Steffi


----------



## MichaelG (7. März 2020)

Vom Spielelogin einfach neu das PW anfordern und ändern und auf allen Plattformen neu einstellen. Das müßte gehen. Wahrscheinlich zieht sich das Spiel aus der PW-Datenbank nur permanent die veralteten Daten kann sein. Dazu natürlich auf allen Plattformen erst einmal ausloggen (falls noch nicht geschehen).

Kenne das Spiel selbst zwar nicht aber das Prinzip bei den FB-Spielen ist eigentlich immer das gleiche.


----------

